

How to have your /blog hosted on a different IP - Bradosaur
http://swish.com/blog/2013/02/09/how-to-have-blog-on-different-ip/

======
lucisferre
I've heard conflicting stories lately on whether on not the subdomain vs path
issue still impacts SEO with Google. Can anyone with some knowledge shed some
light on this.

------
snirra
Congratulations, you have just configured a basic reverse proxy.

